# Death Growling?



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

its not screaming by the way ill show you the difference
screamo, ew




Brutal/slam death metal




The art of Growling is explained here


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

Please re-locate this to the appropriate sub-forum (non-classical music)


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

please relocate this to to the appropriate sub forum (non classical)


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

Good Lord - what's next, a thread on the complexities of making a truly realistic fart sound with your hands? There is no artistic ability here - it is only a demonstration of how to make utterly unappealing noises with your vocal chords without damaging them.

You want to hear an actual amazing vocal performance?


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DrMike said:


> Good Lord - what's next, a thread on the complexities of making a truly realistic fart sound with your hands? There is no artistic ability here - it is only a demonstration of how to make utterly unappealing noises with your vocal chords without damaging them.
> 
> You want to hear an actual amazing vocal performance?


ehhh. people have there preferences


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> ehhh. people have there preferences


What's there for you not to like? She has the bizarre make-up and costume that seems to be required of Death Metal bands (perhaps not as much black leather as you would prefer, but whatever), and she has an incredible voice that can make amazing sounds.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DrMike said:


> What's there for you not to like? She has the bizarre make-up and costume that seems to be required of Death Metal bands (perhaps not as much black leather as you would prefer, but whatever), and she has an incredible voice that can make amazing sounds.


Black metal bands wear make up bro. Not death metal but Some blackened death metal bands do.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> *Black metal bands* wear make up bro. Not *death metal *but Some *blackened death metal bands* do.


There are way too many sub-genres of metal, imo.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

violadude said:


> There are way too many sub-genres of metal, imo.


true that man true that


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> Black metal bands wear make up bro. Not death metal but Some *blackened death metal bands* do.


Are those found predominantly in Louisiana? Do they rub themselves in cajun seasonings?

At any rate, I had no idea there were such distinctive dress codes one must adhere to. Now I am picturing street battles between Black and Death Metal bands, with Blackened Death Metal bands refereeing - something like this:









Do they kick you out of the genre if your make up is wrong?


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DrMike said:


> Are those found predominantly in Louisiana? Do they rub themselves in cajun seasonings?
> 
> At any rate, I had no idea there were such distinctive dress codes one must adhere to. Now I am picturing street battles between Black and Death Metal bands, with Blackened Death Metal bands refereeing - something like this:
> 
> ...


no i meant predominantly black metal bands wear make up. the genres differ through the distinct sounds you here so, tremolo picking is more commonly found in Black metal bands and death metal bands tend to write about more gory themes though these things are not true for all bands.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

I think this guy might be trying to audition for a band - his growling is pretty effortless, and I bet he does no damage to his vocal chords. Can't quite make out the lyrics - something about, "Praise you, Lord Satan! Let me bask in the kibble of hell for eternity!"


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

^^^ DrMike, hahaha! :lol:

I have an idea for a band name: "Good Boy"


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DrMike said:


> I think this guy might be trying to audition for a band - his growling is pretty effortless, and I bet he does no damage to his vocal chords. Can't quite make out the lyrics - something about, "Praise you, Lord Satan! Let me bask in the kibble of hell for eternity!"


its quite ******* different for a human to growl. I'm getting tired of you


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> ^^^ DrMike, hahaha! :lol:
> 
> I have an idea for a band name: "Good Boy"


why do you promote his immaturity?


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> why do you promote his immaturity?


Listen, man, I know you're only 14. There's only so much I can say and quite frankly, I have no desire to say anything too negative to you _because _of your age. I remember that age, we're just on different planes of existence right now. Everything gets lost in translation. One day, I promise you will understand.

One thing I can say is, you have no idea how much irony is in your statement.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Listen, man, I know you're only 14. There's only so much I can say and quite frankly, I have no desire to say anything too negative to you _because _of your age. I remember that age, we're just on different planes of existence right now. Everything gets lost in translation. One day, I promise you will understand.
> 
> One thing I can say is, you have no idea how much irony is in your statement.


i am aware of the irony but it seems you look at my age and turn away and it gives the adult fools, that possibly are shown to you by younger people, a way out because you just ignore me.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> i am aware of the irony but it seems you look at my age and turn away and it gives the adult fools, that possibly are shown to you by younger people, a way out because you just ignore me.


I'm not quite sure what you're trying to say here. However, WHO has ignored you? I certainly haven't, others haven't. Have you not seen the *hundreds *of replies to your threads? You're mistaking "negative feedback" with "no feedback". They're different. People have the right to give their opinions, whether you like them or not. This very sentiment has been repeated to you over and over and over. Nobody is ignoring you (even if _some _are, that's their prerogative). Furthermore, it has also been brought to your attention that you're on a Classical forum, even if you are on the non-classical sub-forum, it should be of no surprise that your feedback to Black Metal won't exactly be the type of feedback you desire. This isn't the best place to have your beliefs reaffirmed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> its quite ******* different for a human to growl. I'm getting tired of you


He doesn't have make-up, but he does have the leather collar - would that make him Death Metal, Black Metal, or Blackened Cajun Death Metal with a side of Gumbo?

And come on - that was funny. Learn to have fun. One of the great things about maturity (maybe you will learn this later) is that you come to realize that life doesn't always have to be so serious, and sometimes it is just fun to kick back and laugh about things, because sometimes truth really is stranger than fiction.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> ^^^ DrMike, hahaha! :lol:
> 
> I have an idea for a band name: "Good Boy"


Nah - "The Hounds of Hell"


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I'm not quite sure what you're trying to say here. However, WHO has ignored you? I certainly haven't, others haven't. Have you not seen the *hundreds *of replies to your threads? You're mistaking "negative feedback" with "no feedback". They're different. People have the right to give their opinions, whether you like them or not. This very sentiment has been repeated to you over and over and over. Nobody is ignoring you (even if _some _are, that's their prerogative). Furthermore, it has also been brought to your attention that you're on a Classical forum, even if you are on the non-classical sub-forum, it should be of no surprise that your feedback to Black Metal won't exactly be the type of feedback you desire. This isn't the best place to have your beliefs reaffirmed.


when I'm trying to point something out thats true you guys will not take it in to account like you JUST did.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DrMike said:


> He doesn't have make-up, but he does have the leather collar - would that make him Death Metal, Black Metal, or Blackened Cajun Death Metal with a side of Gumbo?
> 
> And come on - that was funny. Learn to have fun. One of the great things about maturity (maybe you will learn this later) is that you come to realize that life doesn't always have to be so serious, and sometimes it is just fun to kick back and laugh about things, because sometimes truth really is stranger than fiction.


but i don't think its really that funny the music is not me but i just want to have a serious debate not one where you keep pulling my leg.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> when I'm trying to point something out thats true you guys will not take it in to account like you JUST did.


What am I not taking into account? I just gave you a paragraph-long reply. Are you doing that thing again where you don't consider anything that disagrees with you as "nonexistent"? I took your case in consideration and I replied. What am I missing here? If you point out something that is true (that's a very difficult word, but let's not get into that right now!), but when you point out something that is true. I, and others, will take it into account. We have NOTHING against you, the person, the TC member. We sometimes take issue with the things you say. Once again, you should learn to differentiate between the two. They're different.


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm a big fan of death metal (all kinds of metal) as well, but if I were given the choice between Chuck Schuldiner and Maria Callas, I would choose the latter in a heartbeat. Sorry dude.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> What am I not taking into account? I just gave you a paragraph-long reply. Are you doing that thing again where you don't consider anything that disagrees with you as "nonexistent"? I took your case in consideration and I replied. What am I missing here? If you point out something that is true (that's a very difficult word, but let's not get into that right now!), but when you point out something that is true. I, and others, will take it into account. We have NOTHING against you, the person, the TC member. We sometimes take issue with the things you say. Once again, you should learn to differentiate between the two. They're different.


i did take it in to account but there was nothing i could do with it. all you do is keep telling me the same exact thing but using extra words or taking out others. I've taken in to account everything everyones said and i formulate my response around it! what else am i supposed to do?!?!


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Celloissimo said:


> I'm a big fan of death metal (all kinds of metal) as well, but if I were given the choice between Chuck Schuldiner and Maria Callas, I would choose the latter in a heartbeat. Sorry dude.


That's all right dude! each to their own


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

TSOP, I've been reading with interest about your passionate relationship with Death Metal, rather than having any interest in the music itself. Your signature says that you are a classical music enthusiast as well as a death metal fan, though.

I am too old and grey to share your interest in Death Metal. But - this is a classical music forum, and I would be interested to read what you have to say about any classical music you've heard...

I hope you stick around and give us your perspective.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Celloissimo said:


> I'm a big fan of death metal (all kinds of metal) as well, but if I were given the choice between Chuck Schuldiner and Maria Callas, I would choose the latter in a heartbeat. Sorry dude.


To be fair, Callas doesn't always sound like she's death growling - but around the register breaks, yes, her death growling is excellent :devil:


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> TSOP, I've been reading with interest about your passionate relationship with Death Metal, rather than having any interest in the music itself. Your signature says that you are a classical music enthusiast as well as a death metal fan, though.
> 
> I am too old and grey to share your interest in Death Metal. But - this is a classical music forum, and I would be interested to read what you have to say about any classical music you've heard...
> 
> I hope you stick around and give us your perspective.


well i was just getting into it and you guys have made it less appealing to me. but take that lightly. passionate relationship? huh no i take guitar now so i can learn to play and its extremely hard to play.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> well i was just getting into it *and you guys have made it less appealing to me*. but take that lightly. passionate relationship? huh no i take guitar now so i can learn to play and its extremely hard to play.


Well, I hope not! Try to separate the music from your differences with its fans. Happy listening, whatever you decide.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Well, I hope not! Try to separate the music from your differences with its fans. Happy listening, whatever you decide.


ok thanks anyways brother


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> well i was just getting into it and you guys have made it less appealing to me. but take that lightly. passionate relationship? huh no i take guitar now so i can learn to play and its extremely hard to play.


Seriously?

Why would you let a few anonymous (possibly snarky) internet posters sway your opinion of a musical form that is as varied and with such a long history as classical?

You do know the music existed for centuries longer than the Internet, right?

I am a metal (mostly progressive and technical sub-genres) fan by the way. Not a fan of growls or screams, as much, but I will tolerate them if the music is good enough.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Speaking of death metal, Opeth's latest album is a total failure.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Simon Moon said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Why would you let a few anonymous (possibly snarky) internet posters sway your opinion of a musical form that is as varied and with such a long history as classical?
> 
> ...


i don't know ill have to find the time to get myself accustomed to the music i did it with extreme metal so this should be a piece of cake!


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Morimur said:


> Speaking of death metal, Opeth's latest album is a total failure.


hahahahaha true that! and i love how casually you said that it just made it 10 times funnier


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey TSOP, you could potentially learn a lot of good metal music by asking Morimur, BurningDesire, aleazk, and violadude: they have a strong interest in both classical and non-classical music. The kind of stuff they recommend is, for me, more enjoyable due to my primarily classical tastes. This is a classical music forum after all, so why not learn about the metal music that tends to appeal to classical fans! You have some good resources here.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

SeptimalTritone said:


> Hey TSOP, you could potentially learn a lot of good metal music by asking Morimur, BurningDesire, aleazk, and violadude: they have a strong interest in both classical and non-classical music. The kind of stuff they recommend is, for me, more enjoyable due to my primarily classical tastes. This is a classical music forum after all, so why not learn about the metal music that tends to appeal to classical fans! You have some good resources here.


alright will do!


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

dgee said:


> To be fair, Callas doesn't always sound like she's death growling - but around the register breaks, yes, her death growling is excellent :devil:


That made me chuckle, A+


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> but i don't think its really that funny the music is not me but i just want to have a serious debate not one where you keep pulling my leg.


How serious a debate were you thinking you might get about "death growling" on a classical music forum. Oh, and punctuation would be great. Your longer run-on sentences are getting harder to decipher without any periods or commas. I like that there is a period at the end, though.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DrMike said:


> How serious a debate were you thinking you might get about "death growling" on a classical music forum. Oh, and punctuation would be great. Your longer run-on sentences are getting harder to decipher without any periods or commas. I like that there is a period at the end, though.


bro you know what. you win and i love you


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

I would like to ask fellow members on this forum not to categorically write off the genre of death metal, or heavy metal in general, based on this stupid thread. There's lots of great music to be found in it IMO. Although I _highly_ doubt it bears much direct influence from classical music contrary to what the OP of these threads is postulating, there certainly is fantastic musicianship in death metal.

There's one Necrophagist song which uses Prokofiev's Dance of the Knights as its outro, but actual influence classical music has on death metal is minimal. Use of music theory is applied to almost all genres, and aren't inherently classical techniques.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Celloissimo said:


> I would like to ask fellow members on this forum not to categorically write off the genre of death metal, or heavy metal in general, based on this stupid thread. There's lots of great music to be found in it IMO. Although I _highly_ doubt it bears much direct influence from classical music contrary to what the OP of these threads is postulating, there certainly is fantastic musicianship in death metal.
> 
> There's one Necrophagist song which uses Prokofiev's Dance of the Knights as its outro, but actual influence classical music has on death metal is minimal. Use of music theory is applied to almost all genres, and aren't inherently classical techniques.


That song would be "stab wound"


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> That song would be "stab wound"


I thought it was "Only Ash Remains", but I might be wrong.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> well i was just getting into it and you guys have made it less appealing to me.


Honestly I feel that I'll find a way to sleep at night if you give up your smear campaign on metal here at the cost of classical music losing one fan.

Because that's exactly what it is. A smear campaign. A gross misrepresentation of a genre and of its fans. Please, don't judge my metal collection based on that hack Schuldiner, and try not to judge me either based on the massive adolescent fanbase, even though I'm being a tad blunt?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Listen, man, I know you're only 14. There's only so much I can say and quite frankly, I have no desire to say anything too negative to you _because _of your age. I remember that age, we're just on different planes of existence right now. Everything gets lost in translation. One day, I promise you will understand.
> 
> One thing I can say is, you have no idea how much irony is in your statement.


Really who's the more immature party involved here Dies? The kid who has indeed said some things that are probably a bit naiive, but is still growing, or the supposedly fully matured adults who spend their time disparaging a kid for his musical taste and frequenting threads about music they clearly don't like just to insult that music? Hmmmmm?


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Morimur said:


> Speaking of death metal, Opeth's latest album is a total failure.


Yeah it's a shame. They're playing near me soon but I don't want to go just to hear a ton of mediocre light prog just for a couple decent tracks on the encore.

And I'm not complaining they're not playing metal anymore, I'd love it if they dropped metal, just for something decent. I loved 'Damnation'.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Celloissimo said:


> I thought it was "Only Ash Remains", but I might be wrong.


no no you're right its ash remains


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Honestly I feel that I'll find a way to sleep at night if you give up your smear campaign on metal here at the cost of classical music losing one fan.
> 
> Because that's exactly what it is. A smear campaign. A gross misrepresentation of a genre and of its fans. Please, don't judge my metal collection based on that hack Schuldiner, and try not to judge me either based on the massive adolescent fanbase, even though I'm being a tad blunt?


you know i was going to say something i shouldn't so I'm just going to say i love you


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

BurningDesire said:


> Really who's the more immature party involved here Dies? The kid who has indeed said some things that are probably a bit naiive, but is still growing, or the supposedly fully matured adults who spend their time disparaging a kid for his musical taste and frequenting threads about music they clearly don't like just to insult that music? Hmmmmm?


I urge you to read my past few comments on these last couple of pages and tell me that I was disparaging him. *Try again*.

I spoke to him respectfully like an adult. Or does a comment have to agree with someone to be considered respectful and not be "disparaging"? How could my comments been any more respectful in my disagreement with him? Here are the comments again, please find my "disparaging" remarks. My comments were along the lines of advice. Why am I explaining this to you? (bewildered) Did I disparage his "musical tastes" in my comments? Or did I address his behavior, attitude, and way of going about things, like an adult? Are you saying because he's 14 he should receive no such advice as that would be bizarre since we're adults and he's 14? Perhaps we should tell all the middle school teachers they're no longer needed.



> I'm not quite sure what you're trying to say here. However, WHO has ignored you? I certainly haven't, others haven't. Have you not seen the hundreds of replies to your threads? You're mistaking "negative feedback" with "no feedback". They're different. People have the right to give their opinions, whether you like them or not. This very sentiment has been repeated to you over and over and over. Nobody is ignoring you (even if some are, that's their prerogative). Furthermore, it has also been brought to your attention that you're on a Classical forum, even if you are on the non-classical sub-forum, it should be of no surprise that your feedback to Black Metal won't exactly be the type of feedback you desire. This isn't the best place to have your beliefs reaffirmed.





> What am I not taking into account? I just gave you a paragraph-long reply. Are you doing that thing again where you don't consider anything that disagrees with you as "nonexistent"? I took your case in consideration and I replied. What am I missing here? If you point out something that is true (that's a very difficult word, but let's not get into that right now!), but when you point out something that is true. I, and others, will take it into account. We have NOTHING against you, the person, the TC member. We sometimes take issue with the things you say. Once again, you should learn to differentiate between the two. They're different.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2014)

BurningDesire said:


> Really who's the more immature party involved here Dies? The kid who has indeed said some things that are probably a bit naiive, but is still growing, or the supposedly fully matured adults who spend their time disparaging a kid for his musical taste and frequenting threads about music they clearly don't like just to insult that music? Hmmmmm?


Coming from the kid who continually trashes Mozart on a classical forum with naught by subjectivity, this is rich. Oh yes, the Bieber comparison shan't be forgotten


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2014)

I don't quite get the outrage over the disparaging comments made about Death metal/Black Metal/Death Growling (admittedly quite a few of which are from me). Go look up a thread about atonal music, or Stockhausen, or Wagner - you will see much worse criticism. Hell, there isn't a month that goes by that we don't rehash the whole "Hitler was inspired by Wagner" debate.

And TSOP is not the first teenager on this forum. I think we have proven that in other polls where ages have been revealed. Yes - there are a lot of older fogies on here, but also a lot of younger ones.

He brings controversial material to this forum - trying to convince people of the artistic merit of "death growling" on a classical music forum. Trying to argue that Death metal is very musically complex and structured in much the same way that classical music is. If we can argue over the merits of Wagner ad nauseum, why not these topics?

Yeah - I have poked fun. When we are talking about growling as a vocal style, I find a LOT of humor in it. It's not like I am opposed to every other musical genre outside of classical. I still listen to a lot of other things: jazz, punk, new wave, rock. And I enjoy a lot of it. But I don't pretend that there is some kind of intimate connection between those and classical music. And, arguably (especially among punk), in many cases my fondness for the music isn't even really predicated on any particular talent. I love the Ramones, but those guys weren't exactly virtuosos.

The arguments being made in these threads seem absurd to me. So I can either ignore them or comment on them - because that is how the forum works. Contrary to what TSOP thinks, I'm not trying to prove some kind of intellectual superiority. I'm stating my opinion - and sometimes poking fun in the process - that I am not impressed by these sub-genres of metal, and not convinced of their artistic merit. And to show I'm not singling him out - I don't care for most atonal compositions. I don't care for Stockhausen. Most opera bores the snot out of me. I don't much care for Schumann. With a few notable exceptions, most of Vivaldi's concertos seem like filler to me. Glenn Gould's vocalizations in his recordings bug the crap out of me. I think 4'33" is utterly ridiculous.

I'm sure there are other things, but there you go. Oh, and I think Death and Black Metal are goofy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> bro you know what. you win and i love you


There is no winning and losing. Look - you are bringing in topics that, despite what you may hope for, are probably not going to get you the type of responses you are hoping for in a classical music discussion forum. So, as I see it, you have 3 ways of approaching it. Get upset at the comments that don't fit what you want. Ignore those comments. Or roll with them. It is up to you. But if you look around here, even controversial CLASSICAL MUSIC topics generate some pretty disparaging comments. Hell - we get riled up over the superiority of 78 rpm vinyl performances versus modern digitally recorded stereo performances.

Have fun with it. I mean, come on. I find all kinds of humorous and sometimes ridiculous things in what I am interested in, and poke fun at those things. You seriously don't find the humor in, for example, a sub-genre of metal called "Blackened death metal?" I hear that, and I think of something coated in cajun seasonings and cooked until, well, blackened.


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

In addition to what DrMike is saying, I don't believe it necessary to feel the need to "justify" anything as good or intellectual by arguing that is influenced by classical. Music can stand on their own as being very good in and of themselves: _"If it sounds good, it is good"_.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DrMike said:


> There is no winning and losing. Look - you are bringing in topics that, despite what you may hope for, are probably not going to get you the type of responses you are hoping for in a classical music discussion forum. So, as I see it, you have 3 ways of approaching it. Get upset at the comments that don't fit what you want. Ignore those comments. Or roll with them. It is up to you. But if you look around here, even controversial CLASSICAL MUSIC topics generate some pretty disparaging comments. Hell - we get riled up over the superiority of 78 rpm vinyl performances versus modern digitally recorded stereo performances.
> 
> Have fun with it. I mean, come on. I find all kinds of humorous and sometimes ridiculous things in what I am interested in, and poke fun at those things. You seriously don't find the humor in, for example, a sub-genre of metal called "Blackened death metal?" I hear that, and I think of something coated in cajun seasonings and cooked until, well, blackened.


ok ok metal genres are a pretty silly thing and i don't really like them personally. i don't know man I'm oversensitive i guess and i definitely do not think that metal is anywhere as complex as classical its more about speed and technique though. i have something that really annoys me. Jazz fans say metal is just speed and its easy but believe it or not playing the drums at like 400 bpm is extremely hard.


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> Jazz fans say metal is just speed and its easy but believe it or not playing the drums at like 400 bpm is extremely hard.


Playing simple blast beats isn't really that difficult and requires no technical skill. Drumming is about keeping a rhythm, not just beating the **** out of the bass drum. There are so many deathcore and death metal drummers who don't even know how to keep a simple "straight-eighth" rock beat.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> ok ok metal genres are a pretty silly thing and i don't really like them personally. i don't know man I'm oversensitive i guess and i definitely do not think that metal is anywhere as complex as classical its more about speed and technique though. i have something that really annoys me. Jazz fans say metal is just speed and its easy but believe it or not playing the drums at like 400 bpm is extremely hard.


I don't think that any person who plays an instrument would say that play Dragonforce's Through the fire and flames is technically easy or that playing super fast blast beats it's easy, but if there are artistic merits in the genre is certainly not because of that.
By the way there are many jazz fans (or musicians, from Ben Monder to John Zorn) who are also into metal.
Andrew Hock is a metal musician and a jazz fan

http://www.heavymetalbebop.com/post/77487287718/11-andrew-hock


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Coming from the kid who continually trashes Mozart on a classical forum with naught by subjectivity, this is rich. Oh yes, the Bieber comparison shan't be forgotten


I'll make the comparison again because I think its amusing :3 and I'm not a kid.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I urge you to read my past few comments on these last couple of pages and tell me that I was disparaging him. Your reading comprehension is lacking if that's the case. *Try again*.
> 
> I spoke to him respectfully like an adult. Or does a comment have to agree with someone to be considered respectful and not be "disparaging"? How could my comments been any more respectful in my disagreement with him? Here are the comments again, please find my "disparaging" remarks. My comments were along the lines of advice. Why am I explaining this to you? (bewildered) Did I disparage his "musical tastes" in my comments? Or did I address his behavior, attitude, and way of going about things, like an adult? Are you saying because he's 14 he should receive no such advice as that would be bizarre since we're adults and he's 14? Perhaps we should tell all the middle school teachers they're no longer needed.


Did I say I was referring to you specifically Dies? You're not the only person who's been responding on this thread, and others, unlike you, came at it in a mean-spirited manner. I was addressing you because you decided to call the OP immature when clearly there are far more egregious examples of immaturity on these threads.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

BurningDesire said:


> Did I say I was referring to you specifically Dies? You're not the only person who's been responding on this thread, and others, unlike you, came at it in a mean-spirited manner. I was addressing you because you decided to call the OP immature when clearly there are far more egregious examples of immaturity on these threads.


Ok, that's fine, but you can understand my being confused. You chose my post instead of one of the others that you were referring to.

Secondly, I never called him immature. My posts are still there, you can check for yourself. Furthermore, even if I did use the word "immature". There is absolutely nothing wrong with that, I was immature at 14, who wasn't?! Immature isn't a bad word nor is it derogatory or disparaging. I said that I had no desire to say anything negative to him because of his age and I stand by that. However, his posts have in fact shown him to be quite immature. I reiterate, that word isn't derogatory, not even in the least bit. As a father, I find this very puzzling, my son IS immature. I assure you I'm not being disparaging to my son. lol


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Just a quick reminder to reinforce what some have said lately - please refrain from personal comments (ad homs). Comment on posts, ideas, music, but not on member's themselves or their posting style.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

DrMike said:


> Hell - we get riled up over the *superiority of 78 rpm vinyl performances* versus modern digitally recorded stereo performances.


78 rpm shellac...



DrMike said:


> I don't care for most atonal compositions. I don't care for Stockhausen. Most opera bores the snot out of me. *I don't much care for Schumann.* With a few notable exceptions, most of Vivaldi's concertos seem like filler to me. Glenn Gould's vocalizations in his recordings bug the crap out of me. I think 4'33" is utterly ridiculous.


Now you have me, Sir! En garde!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> 78 rpm shellac...
> 
> Now you have me, Sir! En garde!


Schumann was a bum!!!

Shellac, shmellac! An inferior medium for reproducing sound!! Pistols at 20 paces. And watch out, else I leash my new Blackened Death Metal Band, the Hounds of Hell, upon you. I will challenge you to a growl off.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Celloissimo said:


> There's one *Necrophagist* song which uses Prokofiev's Dance of the Knights as its outro...


There is something very offputting about band names like Necrophagist, Dismembered, Cannibal Corpse, Carcass etc. They reek of a juvenile rebellious attitude that is all show and no substance, of empty nihilism and a desire to get ahead using schock value.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*Y u so aaangry?!*



burningdesire said:


> did i say i was referring to you specifically dies? You're not the only person who's been responding on this thread, and others, unlike you, came at it in a mean-spirited manner. I was addressing you because you decided to call the op immature when clearly there are far more egregious examples of immaturity on these threads.



View attachment 51417


burnburnburnburnburn


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

DrMike said:


> Shellac, shmellac! An inferior medium for reproducing sound!!


Knock shellac all you like! It's all we'll have after the nuclear winter. You'll still be able to grind up lac beetle secretions to make shellac, and find a nice thorn for your wind-up gramophone.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Knock shellac all you like! It's all we'll have after the nuclear winter. You'll still be able to grind up lac beetle secretions to make shellac, and find a nice thorn for your wind-up gramophone.


Far be it from me to mock those who prefer to listen to music etched into hardened beetle crap.

I'd start stocking up on your bugs, though. It is estimated that you need anywhere from 50,000-300,000 of them to produce just 1 kg of their hardened butt paste. Oh, and you need to preserve the trees whose sap they eat to produce the "product." I'm sure those will survive the nuclear winter.

Yes, truly a superior source for media storage. Exactly how many billions of the bugs will you need just for one 78 collection of Wagner's Ring Cycle?


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> There is something very offputting about band names like Necrophagist, Dismembered, Cannibal Corpse, Carcass etc. They reek of a juvenile rebellious attitude that is all show and no substance, of empty nihilism and a desire to get ahead using schock value.


Eh, I enjoy them nonetheless. None of them, lyrically, showcase that attitude except for Cannibal Corpse, which I never enjoyed much to begin with. But lyrics in death metal aren't exactly the focal point since they're almost always incomprehensible. I've been to quite a few death metal concerts and I've always been able to enjoy them musically, growls and all.

But different strokes for different folks.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

DrMike said:


> I will challenge you to a growl off.


I accept, on the condition that the performances are first recorded using an acoustic horn writing onto a wax cylinder, and then judged by the habituées of the hi-fi threads...


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DEATH METAL! AGGGGHHHH!
lol wtf am i even?


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

do you like chucks clean vocals or growling? he said personally he didn't like his singing voice so he growled instead.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*Pig Destroyer - (2012) Book Burner*


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Morimur said:


>


ehh to be honest I've never really liked pig destroyer i like grindcore but they've never really appealed to me.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> ehh to be honest I've never really liked pig destroyer i like grindcore but they've never really appealed to me.


How about Converge?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> ehh to be honest I've never really liked pig destroyer i like grindcore but they've never really appealed to me.


Pig Destroyer sounds more like it should be the name of a good BBQ restaurant. That's real BBQ, not that pretend stuff they make in Texas using beef.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Morimur said:


> How about Converge?


no idea i like kataplexis, napalm death, misery index


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DrMike said:


> Pig Destroyer sounds more like it should be the name of a good BBQ restaurant. That's real BBQ, not that pretend stuff they make in Texas using beef.


it does sound like a bbq restaurant


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

DrMike said:


> Pig Destroyer sounds more like it should be the name of a good BBQ restaurant. That's real BBQ, not that pretend stuff they make in Texas using beef.


And Cattle Decapitation would make for a good steakhouse.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Since you've started all these threads, I have started listening to some metal to get a decent grasp of it; but I can't for the life of me delight in death metal growling. I've tried to seek out different vocal approaches! -- I can appreciate the grunts of Udo Dirkschneider, the sleazy, hoarse bellowing of Blackie Lawless, the yelling of Tom Araya, the high-pitched wailing of King Diamond, the shrieking of Rob Halford, the the sprechgesang of Schönberg (just kidding) -- but death metal growling I just don't seem to like.

Can someone recommend some transitional material, perhaps?


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Cheyenne said:


> Since you've started all these threads, I have started listening to some metal to get a decent grasp of it; but I can't for the life of me delight in death metal growling. I've tried to seek out different vocal approaches! -- I can appreciate the grunts of Udo Dirkschneider, the sleazy, hoarse bellowing of Blackie Lawless, the yelling of Tom Araya, the high-pitched wailing of King Diamond, the shrieking of Rob Halford, the the sprechgesang of Schönberg (just kidding) -- but death metal growling I just don't seem to like.
> 
> Can someone recommend some transitional material, perhaps?


the vocalist of kreator is pretty rough for thrash metal vocalist start off with krater then go listen to revocation then if you can handle it listen to Death then, i don't know advance naturally its not going to be easy just know that you have to be patient it personally took me 5 months to get fully accustomed to it


----------

